# can you ovulate but not have ovulation mucus?



## missyy.

i had a yeast infection this month right before i was supposed to ovulation so my cm was chunky and white.
so when it was over, i have been tracking my cm and have not yet noticed typical ovulation cm.

im not 11dpo (well my estimated time of ovulation) and now im starting to doubt that i even ovulation...

has anyone else had this? is it even possible to ovulation but not have ovulation cm?


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I think it's possible; CM is not a definite indicator of ovulation. I don't know for definite though.
I think the girls in TTC might have better answers. :o


----------



## MindUtopia

From what I understand the fertile CM is produced as a result of the estrogen surge in your body just before ovulation. Now if you didn't have this surge and didn't produce any fertile CM as a result, it's likely you wouldn't have ovulated that month. But if you did have it and you did produce some fertile CM, but it was obscured by the kind of discharge you get when you have a yeast infection, it might just mean you didn't notice it. However, I do believe candida fungus tend to create a somewhat acidic environment (usually sperm survive best when the vagina is more alkaline), so that might have reduced your chances even if you did. Hopefully you did ovulate though and you just didn't notice, especially if you use some sort of sperm-friendly lube.


----------



## Leeze

You might ovulate later than CD11. When I was tracking my ovulation it was quite often on CD15 or later, up to CD18. I think looking for fertile CM isn't the best way to work out when you ovulate is it isn't always noticeable. I'd suggest either doing ovulation tests or charting. Good luck x


----------



## TwilightAgain

No advice but I hope so, because I never have the ewcm all the ttc people rave about. I remember getting it when I was a teenager :shrug: but haven't had that in ages. I did some research and it seemed that although people usually do, even though some don't doesn't necessarily mean they aren't ovulating.


----------



## missyy.

Yeah for some reason, I remember getting that kind of cm when I was on birth control. Haha I don't know if that memory is right. Maybe I do ovulate later. I just got off birth control so maybe its taking longer to ovulate. Well good luck to you all! Thanks xx


----------

